# Need help with Tivo Web Plus on 6.2



## CarlRx

Please help with problem when trying to access Now Showing. This is on a DTivo Phillips DSR708 just hacked and running 6.2. I have tried un and reinstalling with no luck.

And thanks Gunny for the unguide--you rock.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_nowshowing '' ''
can't read "cache_ns_rec": no such variable
while executing
"lsearch $cache_ns_rec $fsid"
(procedure "print_nowshowingrow" line 64)
invoked from within
"print_nowshowingrow $chan $rec $nstype $rcount"
("uplevel" body line 4)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $nowshowingdir "" 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
if {$nstype == 6} {
print_nowshowingrow $chan $r..."
(procedure "::action_nowshowing" line 61)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Thanks,

--Carl


----------



## Gunnyman

did you make the edits required to Tivowebplus as explained in the "other place"?


----------



## PPS

A little off topic, I'm looking into installing this later this week and I'm curious to see which version TWP most people who are running 6.2 are using?


----------



## the new guy

Most should be running 1.1pre2. 1.0 is no longer being developed. If I read correctly, all the edits to get it working with 6.2 are for the newer version.

Tim


----------



## CarlRx

Gunnyman2k3 said:


> did you make the edits required to Tivowebplus as explained in the "other place"?


Gunny,

Thanks again for the unguide and for this response. I saw edits regarding streaming, but not anything related to this.

Are you running 1.0 or 1.1? Could you be more specific about the edits, even by PM if not "allowed" here. Thank you so much. Any help is so appreciated!!!

--Carl


----------



## Gunnyman

find the following in index.itcl located in the /modules subdirectory of Tivowebplus version 1.1 pre

if {$version >= 3} { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2" } else { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex" }


and alter it so as to read:


if {$version >= 6} { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV3" } elseif {$version >= 3} { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2" } else { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex" }


----------



## tsunami

Gunnyman2k3 said:


> find the following in index.itcl located in the /modules subdirectory of Tivowebplus version 1.1 pre
> 
> if {$version >= 3} { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2" } else { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex" }
> 
> and alter it so as to read:
> 
> if {$version >= 6} { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV3" } elseif {$version >= 3} { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndexV2" } else { set guideindexdir "/GuideIndex" }


What is the best way to do this? I know you have mentioned never to edit a file in Windows before.


----------



## Gunnyman

metapad


----------



## CarlRx

I'm still having problems, even after the above edits... 

My tivoweb console output follows:

bash-2.02# can't read "TmkEvent::EVT
while executing
"event register $TmkEvent::EVT_MW_ST
(file "./sendkey.itcl" line 21)
invoked from within
"source $source_dir/sendkey.itcl"
(file ".//h t * p d-tt.tcl" line 45)

So frustrating!

TIA, --Carl

(I had to add spaces to the last line of output b/c the board thought I was trying to illegally post a link)


----------



## Gunnyman

ok edit out all references to sendkey.itcl in httpd-tt.tcl.
That should do it. Sendkey doesn't exist in 6.2 and I forgot to include that part. Sorry.


----------



## PPS

I would like to thank those who have posted suggestions in this thread. It has been a great help resource for installing TWP. 

I have done all the edits and was able to get a connection working! 

I do have a question concerning my start up. Here is a copy of the console report that I got when I started TWP. 

bash-2.02# ./tivoweb console
bash-2.02#
bash-2.02# TivoWebPlus Project - v1.1-pre2
The program comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
This program is licensed under the GPL.
See the 'copyright' and 'README' files for copyright and credit information.
Loading modules...
favicon
index
-initializing logo index
-initializing channel table
-initializing channel table; attempt 2
-initializing channel table; attempt 3
-error initializing channel table; aborted
-initializing genre table
-initializing now showing cache
-initializing season pass cache
info
lj_utils
logos
logs
mail
mfsbrowser
phone
resources
Loaded 0 resource definitions
sched
screen
search
theme
ui
webremote
whatson
wishlists
Accepting Connections

I noticed that channel tabled failed to initialize, is there an edit I need to do to correct this?

Also, I'll start to look at various add on modules, anyone have a suggestions from personal experience on which ones they like.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunnyman

PPS
that's totally normal and eventally it goes away


----------



## rbautch

Since so many seem to struggle with this, I'm now sharing my functional Tivowebplus folder on Emule.


> ed2k://|file|tivowebplus62.zip|218928|3F6D56A99819A96B468D11107F5E47CE|/


All files are modified to work with 6.2 . Just copy it, run tivoweb, and you're good to go.

edit: It's now being hosted here as well, at the very bottom of the page. This supersedes the version on Emule. 
Current Modules Included:
1. Netconfig.itcl (set IP address, mask, wireless SSID, etc in MFS): courtesy of *Flash_*
2. Channelprefs.itcl (set/backup/restore channel preferences): courtesy of *SteveT*
3. Hackman (start/stop TiVo hacks, edit start-up scripts, etc): courtesy of *PortlandPaw*
4. Merge (merge multiple shows together for batch play): courtesy of *acacia*
5. Backup (backup/restore season passes, thumb settings, and wishlishts): courtesy of *angra*
6. Manual Record: courtesy of *John1980*

edit2: Added manual record, upgraded Channelprefs to 1.04.


----------



## CarlRx

Thank you again Gunny and others for this info...TW+ is up and running...

Thanks!

--Carl


----------



## stephens1

rbautch said:


> Since so many seem to struggle with this, I'm now sharing my functional Tivowebplus folder on Emule.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ed2k://|file|tivowebplus62.zip|463016|1C56A61B117239EE68E39ED8D200E6F4|h=MB4GVYOW77J2TO4VFPCQCTZVHHFX7NB7|/
> 
> All files are modified to work with 6.2 . Just copy it, run tivoweb, and you're good to go.


I can't seem to make this link work. I keep getting "Could not add link - ill-formed hash"

I have the latest e-mule client.

BTW, thanks for the other response--disappointing but expected


----------



## ttodd1

Try just searching for the file name tivowebplus62.zip.

Or try this one:

ed2k://|file|tivowebplus62.zip|463016|1C56A61B117239EE68E39ED8D200E6F4|/


----------



## bnm81002

ttodd1 said:


> Try just searching for the file name tivowebplus62.zip.
> 
> Or try this one:
> 
> ed2k://|file|tivowebplus62.zip|463016|1C56A61B117239EE68E39ED8D200E6F4|/


how long does it take to download, it's on my queue for over 2 hrs now?


----------



## rbautch

bnm81002 said:


> how long does it take to download, it's on my queue for over 2 hrs now?


 It's now being hosted here as well, at the very bottom of the page. It should take about 2 seconds to download.


----------



## rbautch

stephens1 said:


> I can't seem to make this link work. I keep getting "Could not add link - ill-formed hash"


That ill-formed hash is caused by the space(s) added by TCF in the Emule link hash. This forum imposes a maximum continuous character limit on long strings of text. Once that character limit is reached, the forum software auto-inserts spaces. I can't even remove the spaces manually. Remove the spaces when you paste the link into emule and it will work.


----------



## rbautch

After you finally get the file, here's what to do to get it running.


----------



## ttodd1

bnm81002 said:


> how long does it take to download, it's on my queue for over 2 hrs now?


Technically you've been in *their queue * for 2 hours. Only one source to download the file if there are 800 people in front of you then you have to wait your turn. If the source is not up and running then you all have to wait til it is back up.


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> It's now being hosted here as well, at the very bottom of the page. It should take about 2 seconds to download.


oh wow what a difference, it downloaded in 2 seconds, thanks my man


----------



## keredini

rbautch said:


> It's now being hosted here as well, at the very bottom of the page. It should take about 2 seconds to download.


Thanks for that, put your modded version on my box and TivoWebPlus is now fully functional.

Thanks again.


----------



## rbautch

I have updated the Tivowebplus folder I posted here (website only) with the following fixes/additions:

1. fixed the graphics problems with Internet Explorer
2. added missing graphics caused by 6.2 install
3. commented out TmkEvent calls from all modules (fixes search errors, season pass scheduling errors, etc)
4. added netconfig.itcl module (with author permission) for setting network parameters in mfs.


----------



## rbautch

I made some final updates to the Tivowebplus folder I posted here (website only) to add the following modules:

1. Hackman (start/stop TiVo hacks, edit start-up scripts, etc)
2. Merge (merge multiple shows together for batch play) 
3. Backup (backup/restore season passes, thumb settings, and wishlishts)


----------



## bnm81002

rbautch said:


> I made some final updates to the Tivowebplus folder I posted here (website only) to add the following modules:
> 
> 1. Hackman (start/stop TiVo hacks, edit start-up scripts, etc)
> 2. Merge (merge multiple shows together for batch play)
> 3. Backup (backup/restore season passes, thumb settings, and wishlishts)


just checked the emule link, you didn't add those new modules to it, dunno if you plan to or not, just wanted to let you know


----------



## rbautch

Thanks. Just too lazy to update it, figuring nobody would use Emule when they could download it from my website. That's what I meant by "website only" in the above post.


----------



## Human123

rbautch said:


> I made some final updates to the Tivowebplus folder I posted here (website only) to add the following modules:
> 
> 1. Hackman (start/stop TiVo hacks, edit start-up scripts, etc)
> 2. Merge (merge multiple shows together for batch play)
> 3. Backup (backup/restore season passes, thumb settings, and wishlishts)


Thanks for your efforts on this. I really appreciate the help. 
My question is that I installed your version of TWP before you added these latest modules. I have 6.2 and recognize that it takes editing to make these modules work. Now that you have added modules. I would like to add them too. 
What is the best way to accomplish this? Is the module .ictl file the only difference? If so, I imagine I could just grab the new module out of your update and ftp it over. If again this was the way to do it, would it need to be chmoded? Or just do a TWP restart. 
Thanks


----------



## rbautch

The new modules are comprised of a few different files stored in different places. The eastiest way to upgrade is to delete your entire tivowebplus folder on your Tivo, and then FTP the lastest one over. Not sure if it matters, but you may want to quit TWP first, by seleting "quit" from the "restart menu".

fyi: the new modules I added require no modification to work with 6.2. I just added them to my archive for convenience.


----------



## beejpowers

When I start TWP from rbautch's version I get an error during loading



Code:


bash-2.02# 
<SNIP>
Loading modules...
backup
channelprefs
favicon
hackman
--hackman Version 4.0.0--
-Root directory mounted read-write
[B]POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't execute "/tivowebplus/bin_mips
/find": no such file or directory[/B]
    while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
    (file "/hacks/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2883)
    invoked from within
"source $module "
<SNIP>

I can understand the POSIX ENOENT{no such file or directory} part because that file isn't there but the "/tivowebplus/bin_mips/find" is most definietly there

Any suggestions or is this something that doesn't terribly matter?


----------



## PPS

One question I have is where does Hackman show up? In the Main Menu?


----------



## acii

beej:

I've had the same difficulty. I don't believe "POSIX ENOENT" is a file; rather it seems to be jargon for "no such file or directory".

This appears to be a problem with Hackman finding files and not loading (in my case).

I've moved directories and added every conceiveable path to the PATH variable with no luck.

Other than Hackman not working, there appears to be no problem with TWP.


----------



## Gunnyman

try adding /hackman to the end of the url when TWP in loaded in your browser.


----------



## tivomoid

To alleviate you problems . . .

At your bash prompt on your TiVo:

mount -o remount,rw /
cd /
ln -s /var/hack/tivowebplus tivowebplus
(assuming that /var/hack/tivowebplus is where TWP is)
mount -o remount,ro
Restart TWP

HackMan appears in the main menu.


----------



## rbautch

Thanks tivomoid. I'm curious why a simlink from tivowebplus to itself fixes this?


----------



## beejpowers

tivomoid said:


> To alleviate you problems . . .
> 
> At your bash prompt on your TiVo:
> 
> mount -o remount,rw /
> cd /
> ln -s /var/hack/tivowebplus tivowebplus
> (assuming that /var/hack/tivowebplus is where TWP is)
> mount -o remount,ro
> Restart TWP
> 
> HackMan appears in the main menu.


Huh?
Symlink twp to twp?
That seems like you are making a shortcut to the same place from the same place.


----------



## tivomoid

From your post:


Code:


POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't execute "/tivowebplus/bin_mips
/find": no such file or directory
    while executing
"exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
    (file "/hacks/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2883)

Your TWP is installed in /hacks and hackman.itcl is looking for find in
/tivowebplus/bin_mips . . . so change the link command to

ln -s /hacks/tivowebplus /tivowebplus
(don't forget the remount first)
This will put a link to /hacks/tivowebplus in / 
It will fix your problem.


----------



## rbautch

Got it, thanks. I suppose another solution would be to just install the tivowebplus directory in the root. I think the cause of this may be if the installation files are in a different directory than the actual program files. Hackman looks for any directory named 'tivowebplus' for files to load.


----------



## acii

Thanks for the assist, Tivomoid


----------



## rbautch

Can someone confirm that deleting or renaming the installation directory also fixes the problem? Beej, in your case this would mean deleting /tivowebplus, or renaming it to say /tivowebplusINSTALL.


----------



## beejpowers

tivomoid said:


> From your post:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> POSIX ENOENT {no such file or directory} couldn't execute "/tivowebplus/bin_mips
> /find": no such file or directory
> while executing
> "exec $find / -path /proc -prune -o -name freepages -type f -print"
> (file "/hacks/tivowebplus/modules/hackman.itcl" line 2883)
> 
> Your TWP is installed in /hacks and hackman.itcl is looking for find in
> /tivowebplus/bin_mips . . . so change the link command to
> 
> ln -s /hacks/tivowebplus /tivowebplus
> (don't forget the remount first)
> This will put a link to /hacks/tivowebplus in /
> It will fix your problem.


killer, thanks


----------



## tivomoid

The root of this path problem can be found in the hackman.cfg file.
find is explicitly set here . . . as well as others.



Code:


set find "/tivowebplus/bin_mips/find"

Change that and forget the linking fix.


----------



## rbautch

Now this makes sense. hackman.cfg is created on the fly by Hackman after is scans your directories and finds the paths to your hacks. The hackman.cfg that is in my archive obviously contains the paths to where MY hacks are, not yours. I was able to duplicate beej's original problem my moving my Tivowebplus directory to /var. I was able to fix it by deleteting the hackman.cfg and hackman.ini files, and then re-running Tivowebplus/Hackman and allowing it to find the new location of the hacks and rebuild those files from scratch. 

My suggestion is for anyone using my archive to do the same (even if Hackman is working)...delete your hackman.cfg and hackman.ini, and then restart TWP. I shouldn't have had my hackman.cfg file in there in the first place, and I'll now remove it from the archive. Thanks Tivomoid.


----------



## bengalfreak

rbautch said:


> My suggestion is for anyone using my archive to do the same (even if Hackman is working)...delete your hackman.cfg and hackman.ini, and then restart TWP. I shouldn't have had my hackman.cfg file in there in the first place, and I'll now remove it from the archive. Thanks Tivomoid.


So, has the archive been fixed now?


----------



## rbautch

Done.


----------



## tivomoid

rbautch, please add me to your growing list of "appreciators". 

A couple of found uncommented "event send"s:


Code:


channelprefs.itcl: event send $TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED $TmkDataChanged::CHANNEL_LIST 0
hackman.itcl:      event send $TmkEvent::EVT_DIALUPEVENT 0 $Daily
lj_utils.itcl:     event send $TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED $TmkDataChanged::VIEWER_PREFERENCES $serverid
lj_utils.itcl:     event send $TmkEvent::EVT_DATA_CHANGED $TmkDataChanged::VIEWER_PREFERENCES $serverid

I think sendkey, in any form or version, does not work in 6.2. Has anybody
found this to be an incorrect statement? I'm thinking of going through and
disabling anything that uses/needs this function (to avoid my "others"
trying to use them).

I have local channels supplied by DTV and have not been able to do anything
with regard to adding, altering, changing the logos for these channels (I've
even managed to cause my DTivo to reboot itself when trying). I have been
able to alter the logo for channel 100 (it's the only other channel I have
tried). Anybody have different findings?


----------



## rbautch

Thought I caught them all, thanks Tivomoid. Archive is now fixed. I haven't been getting any TmkEvent errors, so I'm not sure if all users have to replace the archive on their Tivos again. 

You are correct that there is absolutely no sendkey functionality in 6.2. I have sendkey commented out of the httpd-tt.tcl file, which I believe prevents the sendkey.itcl script from ever loading. Hackman is riddled with sendkey functionality. Deleting it all may cause some other unexpected errors, but let me know how that turns out.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

Hi,

I seem to get this error when checking the recording history, if I restart TWP it will work for awhile and than start happening again.

Could anyone offer any help?

Thanks



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_history '/list/0,5' ''
error writing "file1": I/O error
    while executing
"puts  "--caching $channelcount channels for source of type=$signaltype($source) ($signaltypedesc)""
    (procedure "init_channelindex" line 64)
    invoked from within
"init_channelindex"
    (procedure "get_programshowings" line 46)
    invoked from within
"get_programshowings $tofind_fsid 1"
    (procedure "alt_showing" line 4)
    invoked from within
"alt_showing $id $id2"
    ("uplevel" body line 34)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFile fsid name type "/Recording/History" "" {
    set recdate [split $name ":"]
    regsub {^(-?)0+([1-9])} [lindex $recdate 1] {\1\2} recti..."
    (procedure "::action_history" line 68)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## rbautch

Try reloading Tivowebplus.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

rbautch said:


> Try reloading Tivowebplus.


That is what I do to get it working again but then after awhile it starts with the error again


----------



## rbautch

If your TWP folder is in root, try moving it to /var. Don't just copy it, remove the original folder and FTP a new copy of my archive to /var.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

rbautch said:


> If your TWP folder is in root, try moving it to /var. Don't just copy it, remove the original folder and FTP a new copy of my archive to /var.


Done, I had it in /var/hack so I will give it a try for a few days and see how it goes. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## rbautch

If you already had it in /var/hack/, it probably won't make a difference if you move it to /var. I was able to reproduce your problem on one of my tivos, and the only fix seems to be restarting TWP (is TWP a Microsoft product? ) Anyway, a decent workaround is to set up a cron job to automatically restart TWP once a day, like at 3am.


----------



## rbautch

One of the quirks of TWP is that some features occasionally stop working, and you need to restart TWP to fix it. The last few posts are a prime example of this. Running a crond job to restart TWP automatically once per day is a way to make this headache go away, as I suggested in my last post. I discovered that installing crond and setting up the crondtab to reload TWP is not nearly as easy as I thought. After I finally figured it out, I wrote a script to automate the process of installing crond, setting up the required directories, and installing a crondtab to reload TWP at 3:15am CST every morning. The script also appends your rc.sysinit.author file with a command to start crond everytime you reboot. Using the script, it shoud be easy for anyone to get crond going:

Unzip the attached zip file, FTP the files to your root directory, enter the following command:


Code:


./rbautch-cron-setup.sh

...then reboot.

The script assumes that you have the version of crond from Alphawolf's all-in-on utilities in your /busybox folder, which you would have already if you used the Gunnyman guide. It also assumes that your Tivowebplus folder is installed in your root directory. Let me know if you find this useful. These are the first scripts I've every written so there's a slight risk of electrocution. 

edit 7/3/05:ver1.5 Fixed a small bug.
edit 7/3/05:ver2.0 Appended crontab to run fakecall and wipelogs every night.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

I will give your script a try later in the day and let you know how it goes. Do you think it's a TWP problem or a 6.2 problem? This did not happen before I upgraded but I upgraded both tivo to 6.2 and TWP to Pre 1.1 at the same time. Have you tried the original TWP 1.0 to see if maybe it's a "pre" problem?


----------



## ttodd1

Just curious.

Has anyone used the netconfig module in TWP and got it to assign an IP to their box(es)? I'm sure I'm missing something but I'm just not seeing it right now. I have tried the suggetion at the "other site" about rebooting without the nics then with them but mine keep picking up the same DHCP IPs and not the ones I keep putting in netconfig. Ideas?


----------



## rbautch

Try disabling the DHCP client on your Tivo with:


Code:


mv /sbin/dhclient /sbin/dhclient.bak


----------



## ttodd1

I'll try that later tonight. I knew there was something I was missing.


----------



## longhorn1687

Can someone give me a link to the TW+ v1.1pre2 installer?


It looks like there are several mods of this file - correct? If so which one is the best?


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

rbautch said:


> One of the quirks of TWP is that some features occasionally stop working, and you need to restart TWP to fix it. The last few posts are a prime example of this. Running a crond job to restart TWP automatically once per day is a way to make this headache go away, as I suggested in my last post. snip...


The problem is the new index.itcl that is supplied with the channelprefs module. I did some testing and went back to TWP 1.0 and installed all the modules that was supplied in your bundle and still had the problem. I then switched the channelprefs index file back to the original one (with the events commented out) and have not had the problem since. I do not know if pre2 has any features that are new or needed on 6.2 but as of now all is good using TWP 1.0.


----------



## JasonK

Anyone had experience with the netconfig module?

I want to give my tivos static IP addresses, but I guess if the netconfig doesn't work or something goes wrong, how would I be able to access it and correct it through Tivo Web Plus?

I am not the most savvy with network configuration, so any help would be valuable.

Thanks!


----------



## rbautch

The module works fine. Rebooting without your adapter connected clears out settings. If something gets messed up, it's easy to change if you have a serial cable. Otherwise you'll have to pull the drive. Before you start, I would check to confirm that you disabled dhcp.


----------



## rbautch

Jeff_in_Bklyn said:


> The problem is the new index.itcl that is supplied with the channelprefs module. I did some testing and went back to TWP 1.0 and installed all the modules that was supplied in your bundle and still had the problem. I then switched the channelprefs index file back to the original one (with the events commented out) and have not had the problem since. I do not know if pre2 has any features that are new or needed on 6.2 but as of now all is good using TWP 1.0.


 Just to confirm, do you mean that the problem is in the TWP version or the index.itcl file itself? Is the index.itcl file you got working the standard one bundled with 1.0, and therefore you're not running channelprefs?

This latest version of channelprefs may also fix the problem without resorting to earlier versions of TWP. I'll check it out.


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn

The problem is with the CP index file. I went since the day of that post to yesterday with no crashes. Yesterday I upgraded to the latest CP files. This morning I had a crash. I went back to the index file that came with TWP pre2.

The CP module is good but once I have everything set I have no need for it so removing it is not a problem. 

That leads to another question, is there a TWP module manager? Somethig that can turn on and off the loading of modules from within TWP?


----------



## twosox

Howdy -- this seems like the right place to pose this question. I have a Samsung 4040 with a few "extras" -- props to Gunnyman for the "un-guide."

In any case, I am having trouble with TWP, specifically looking at the "Info" link:



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_info '/' ''
no such object: 
    while executing
"dbobj $channel get Number"
    ("uplevel" body line 4)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
      set state       [db $db open "/State/MyWorld"]
      set channel     [dbobj $state get LastChannel]
      set chnum       [db..."
    (procedure "::action_info" line 62)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Is what I get when I click on "Info." I have reloaded the TWP webserver a few time, to no avail.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I do have TWP running on my other DTivo, so I have had some success in the past with this...

Thanks,

Sox


----------



## rbautch

If you just hacked it to 6.2, you might want to use this script which will automatically install a working version of TivowebPlus fully modified to work correctly with 6.2, along with some other goodies. Delete your old TWP installation first. Post any comments or questions in that thread.


----------



## twosox

Thanks for the quick reply. 

I might try that when I get home, but I was able to get TWP running on my other samsung, so I thought it would be fairly easy to get it up and running on the second box....


----------



## rbautch

TWP in 6.2 can be quirky, as many of us found out the hard way. The version in my script has many mods that are not obvious, like adding in several missing graphics and deleting TmkEvents in every module. It also includes the very best add-on modules.


----------



## davidlallen

I have collected the patches by rbautch and others, and revived the sourceforge.net project for tivowebplus. You may want to try out the 1.2 release. If you have any feedback, please post here or (preferably) in the ddb threads "twp support" or "twp 1.2 development" as appropriate. Here is the link to the release:

http://tivowebplus.sourceforge.net


----------



## Fofer

Wow, thanks for the great work davidallen! The improvements in TWP are very welcome. I appreciate it! :up:


----------



## jmacha

I just recently installed the rbautch script to install among other things the TivoWebPlus. I am having problems with the merge function. For some reason it does not list any of the shows that are in the Now Showing List. Any ideas why that would be?

6.2 on a HDVR2

Never mind -- didn't realize you have to click on one of the sort options at the top to get the list to show up.


----------



## goony

I just upgraded my box to V6.2 and included rbautch's tweak script.

I have a backup file created using the backup module V1.00.0015, when trying to restore the V1.00.0016 complains that it's not a TivoWeb backup.

Any idea of the format differences that I might simply edit the file by hand and get it to load the old backup?

Thanks!

*Added: Fixed the problem...* 'save' of file was done via web browser and not by grabbing via FTP, thus the output file had some crap added to it. Needed three fixes to the 'settings' file:

1) Change the text *"* to a real double quote character: *"*
2) Change the text *&* to a real ampersand: *&*
3) Get rid of html tags added to top and bottom of text


----------



## rbautch

I had the same issue. Might want to make a post in the backup thread to see if its fixable.


----------



## lgkahn

flash DID not write netconfig.tcl.. I DID if the version you are running doesn't have my copyright in it please let me know.. he/she may have modified it to add wireless support as someone did. but I wrote it originally and it should have my notice in the file.


----------

